# Unterschied zwischen LG 29EA93-P  und LG 29EB93-P?



## gulli969 (3. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute,

Meine Frage steht oben. Dazu lässt sich sagen, dass ich mir diese Woch wahrscheinlich ein komplett neues System zulege inklusive Monitor (zum Zocken) und am liebsten halt einen mit 29 zoll. 

LG Pascal


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Juni 2013)

Also zunächst fällt auf, dass der LG 29EB93-P ein paar Monate neuer ist. Womöglich hat LG innerhalb kürzester Zeit die Produktserie (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) leicht angepasst.
Die Kerndaten der beiden Monitore sind gleich. Beide setzen auf ein AH-IPS Panel, haben dieselben Anschlüsse usw...
Ich würde an deiner Stelle noch auf den Test bei Prad.de warten: PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron 29EB93-P
Die derzeitigen 21:9 Monitore sind gerademal auf dem Inputlag Niveau der WQHD Panels (ca.20ms) und auch nicht wirklich günstiger. 
Das Seitenverhältnis ist natürlich reizend, aber ich würde niemals für einen 21:9 Monitor das selbe Geld blechen wie für einen WQHD Monitor. Zumal der LG "nur" Gut erhalten hat...der P/L Monitor im europäischen WQHD Segment Dell U2713HM hat hingegen bravuros mit "sehr gut" abgeschnitten.
Als Gamer Monitor mögen 21:9 natürlich reizen (reizt mich selbst auch ein bisschen). Aber meines Erachtens bieten Multimonitoring (falls genügend Leistung zur Verfügung steht) oder ein 144hz Monitor mehr fürs Geld.


----------



## gulli969 (3. Juni 2013)

Was auch komisch ist von ASUS wurde der asus mx299  schon für März eigentlich angekündigt und momentan hört man gar nichts mehr davon...
Was ich halt schade finde die meisten 27 zöller sehen wirklich nach standard Büro Teilen aus. Die 29er machen Optisch schon was her, versteh halt einfach nicht wieso die Firmen bei denen im Bereich so nachlässig sind.
@mr.4EvEr welchen Monitor für den Bereich der 27er würdest du mir empfehlen? Er sollte auf jeden Fall für Downsampling geeignet sein, preislich ca 500 Euro
LG Pascal


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Juni 2013)

Downsampling ist immer so ne Sache... Welcher Monitor da wie viel schafft kann man höchstens von einem Besitzer eines solchen Geräts erfahren.
2,25faches Downsampling ist meistens kein Problem...4faches Downsampling (2x2) packen nur die wenigsten Geräte.
Bei WQHD würdest du sowieso nicht genügend Leistung herkriegen, sodass sich Downsampling rentiert.
Willst du maximale Bildqualität (auf Kosten von Inputlag) wäre dieser einen Blick wert: Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" (210-40661/210-40667) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Willst du maximales Gamingvergnügen auf Kosten von der Auflösung und der Bildqualität wären diese beiden einen Blick wert: ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bei den beiden Asus sollte Downsamplingmäßig @ 144hz auch nicht allzu viel drin sein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/277347-downsampling-bei-3d-mit-asus-vg278h-aber-wie.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/270336-asus-vg278h-downsampling-120hz.html
Der VG278H ist der Vorgänger des VG278HE.


----------



## Khazar (3. Juni 2013)

Wie wärs wenn du ihn erstmal nach seiner Hardware etc. fragst, bevor du hier P/L Tipps gibst?  ^^

Ich selber besitze (momentan) den Hazro Pendant zum Dell U2713HM und den  LG 29EA93-P. P/L ist erstmal was ganz anderes, wenn man unterschiedliche Präferenzen hat(z.B. habe ich den Hazro wegen nicht-entspiegelten-Displays dem Dell bevorzugt). Das Problem ist das "angeblich" IPS-Panels zu langsam sein sollen für Gamer und das mag !vllt! für vollzeitichmachemeingelddamitprofis stimmen, aber normale Pros bis normalos sollte das nicht interessieren. 120 Hz sind ein gutes Bewegungserlebnis, sind aber leider bisher nur bei TN-Panels zu finden und dementsprechend siehts dann auch aus(Asus VG278H 68,6 cm Widescreen TFT Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör und einer der ersten 3D Acer sind meine Zeugen  ). Außerdem muss beachtet werden, das 120fps und 1440p+ ihren Performance Preis erfordern und das nicht zu knapp(natürlich ist ein 120Hz Monitor auch ohne 120fps gut!)

Also gulli, was ist dir am Bildschirm an sich wichtig? 

http://www.amazon.de/Hazro-HZ27WC-W...&ie=UTF8&qid=1370277359&sr=1-1&keywords=hazro


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Juni 2013)

@ Khazar: gulli969 hat mich um Alternativen gebeten. Diese habe ich ihm gegeben. Das höhere Auflösungen mehr Leistung erfordern sollte jedoch klar sein. 
Zu 120/144hz Bildschirmen: Zum einen ist die Bildqualität vieler Acer Monitore inzwischen sichtbar unter dem mittelmaß. Zum anderen waren deren erste 120/144hz Panels bildqualitativ selbst für TN Panels schlecht. 
Außerdem: Was soll ein Produktfoto in Amazon über die Bildqualität aussagen?
Zusätzlich kostet ein 120/144hz Bildschirm keine Mehrleistung gegenüber einem normalen FullHD Monitor. Wenn das System über 60hz schafft, kann man die Vorteile voll genießen, wenn nicht dann halt nicht.


----------



## Khazar (3. Juni 2013)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> @ Khazar: gulli969 hat mich um Alternativen gebeten. Diese habe ich ihm gegeben. Das höhere Auflösungen mehr Leistung erfordern sollte jedoch klar sein.


Trotzdem hättest du dann besser Tipps geben können und P/L sollte man mit Vorsicht austeilen, da persönliches Empfinden das schon sehr beeinflusst. 



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Zu 120/144hz Bildschirmen: Zum einen ist die Bildqualität vieler Acer Monitore inzwischen sichtbar unter dem mittelmaß. Zum anderen waren deren erste 120/144hz Panels bildqualitativ selbst für TN Panels schlecht.


Wieso "inzwischen", das ist 4+ Jahre her.  Und außerdem Sprach ich von Zeugen, damit meinte ich persönliche Monitore die ich hatte, ich habe genug andere 120Hz Monitore in Aktion gesehen und benutzt unter anderem die allumjubelten BenQs(wieso hast du davon keine gepostet, die sind laut Presse/ProLeague/etc. und meinem persönlichen Empfinden qualitativ am besten Aufgestellt im 120Hz Segment und sehen auch noch ganz schnieke aus, was ja auch gullis Sorge war). ^^ An ein IPS habe ich bis jetzt noch keinen TN kommen sehen, besonders nicht/dezent-entspiegelte Displays zeigen das. ^^ Und was ist mit meinem Asus zählt der nicht?



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Außerdem: Was soll ein Produktfoto in Amazon über die Bildqualität aussagen?


Keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst? 



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Zusätzlich kostet ein 120/144hz Bildschirm keine Mehrleistung gegenüber einem normalen FullHD Monitor. Wenn das System über 60hz schafft, kann man die Vorteile voll genießen, wenn nicht dann halt nicht.


 Das ist indeed der Fall, aber wenn man schon einen hat, aber die volle Leistung fast nie erreicht, dann könnte ein IPS auf FullHD das subjektiv(je nachdem was man bevorzugt) bessere Bild geben.

Ganz ehrlich.. würde es einen ordentlichen 120Hz IPS Monitor geben... mich würde der Preis null interessieren. xD


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Juni 2013)

Khazar schrieb:


> Trotzdem hättest du dann besser Tipps geben können und P/L sollte man mit Vorsicht austeilen, da persönliches Empfinden das schon sehr beeinflusst.


 

Willst du hier jetzt den Moralapostel spielen?




Khazar schrieb:


> Trotzdem hättest du dann besser Tipps geben können  und P/L sollte man mit Vorsicht austeilen, da persönliches Empfinden  das schon sehr beeinflusst.
> 
> Wieso "inzwischen", das ist 4+  Jahre her.  Und außerdem Sprach ich von Zeugen, damit meinte ich  persönliche Monitore die ich hatte, ich habe genug andere 120Hz Monitore  in Aktion gesehen und benutzt unter anderem die allumjubelten BenQs. ^^



Acer ist schon seit ich mich für Monitore interessiere (schon über 2 Jahre) bildqualitativ schlecht.
Die  allumjubelten BenQs? Auf welchem Planeten lebst du? Die 144hz BenQs  mögen in Schwerpunkt Gaming ganz gut sein, sind bildqualitativ dem Asus  VG248QE/VG278HE jedoch deutlich unterlegen. 




Khazar schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst?



Dein Amazonlink zur "Bildqulität"?




Khazar schrieb:


> Das ist indeed der Fall, aber wenn man schon einen hat, aber die volle  Leistung fast nie erreicht, dann könnte ein IPS auf FullHD das  subjektiv(je nachdem was man bevorzugt) bessere Bild geben.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich.. würde es einen ordentlichen 120Hz IPS Monitor geben... mich würde der Preis null interessieren. xD




Es  gibt erstens noch keine Eierlegendewollmilchsau mit IPS und 120/144hz  und außerdem sind IPS Panels den TN Panels in Punkto Bildqulität klar  überlegen (ich habe ja auch nie was anderes behauptet  ).
Das  bessere Bild wird man so evtl. mit IPS haben. Aber die Gamingleistung  wird dadurch nicht verbessert. Und jetzt komm mir nicht damit, dass das  Auge keine 60hz von 144hz unterscheiden kann (das ist totaler  schwachsinn und trifft höchstens auf Blinde zu )!


----------



## Khazar (3. Juni 2013)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Willst du hier jetzt den Moralapostel spielen?


Willst du auf ewig Punkten von mir ausweichen und mir Sachen unterstellen die ich nie geschrieben habe? 



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Acer ist schon seit ich mich für Monitore interessiere (schon über 2 Jahre) bildqualitativ schlecht.
> Die  allumjubelten BenQs? Auf welchem Planeten lebst du? Die 144hz BenQs  mögen in Schwerpunkt Gaming ganz gut sein, sind bildqualitativ dem Asus  VG248QE/VG278HE jedoch deutlich unterlegen.


Hm komisch wo ich doch diese Asus Reihe besessen habe.. komisch komisch.



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Dein Amazonlink zur "Bildqulität"?


Einbildung ist auch ne Bildung wa? ^^ Das einzige was ich gepostet hatte, waren Links als Referenz zu Monitoren die ich bessesen habe(Asus) oder momentan besitze(Hazro).



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Es  gibt erstens noch keine Eierlegendewollmilchsau mit IPS und 120/144hz  und außerdem sind IPS Panels den TN Panels in Punkto Bildqulität klar  überlegen (ich habe ja auch nie was anderes behauptet  ).
> Das  bessere Bild wird man so evtl. mit IPS haben. Aber die Gamingleistung  wird dadurch nicht verbessert. Und jetzt komm mir nicht damit, dass das  Auge keine 60hz von 144hz unterscheiden kann (das ist totaler  schwachsinn und trifft höchstens auf Blinde zu )!


 zu 1. hätte ich nie gedacht, die Überraschung merkt man mir an an meinem "würde" in meinem Satz  *Sarkasmus off* Komischerweise habe ich dir das nie unterstellt, sondern habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen.
Was denn für eine Gamingleistung? Denkst du irgjmd knallt irgjmd andern nur weil er 120Hz hat? Das was der eine als flüssigere Bewegung besser wahrgenommen hat, hat der nächste mit Gunnar Optics und IPS Panel im besseren Fabverlauf gesehen.
Ich wäre der letzte der sagen würde das 120Hz dasselbe wie 60Hz ist(erinnerst dich wie ich meinte das 120Hz auch ohne 120fps gut ist? Huch, merken wir was?) ich wäre sogar für wesentlich höhere Hz und fps Zahlen um endlich die Augen ordentlich zu schonen und richtig flüssige Bewegungen zu bekommen.

Ich bin weg, keine Lust auf blöde Diskussionen mit Leuten die nicht lesen können. ^^


----------



## gulli969 (3. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute kommt mal runter!
Ich mach einfach mal genauere Angaben was in dem Rechner stecken wird der bald kommt:
EVGA GTX 780 SC
Xeon E3-1230V2
8 GB G-Skill 1600
Samsung 840 Series 250 GB
(Braucht ihr noch mehr angaben?)

Wie gesagt Downsampling wäre schon sehr nice! Kenn mich bei Monitoren nicht all zu gut aus, das ist echt der letzte große Knackpunkt vorm Kauf


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Juni 2013)

Also erstmal an Khazar: Ich wollte dich keineswegs angreifen, aber deine Posts waren (meine warsch. auch) teilweise sehr missverständlich. So dachte ich, dass sich das "dementsprechend siehts dann so aus" auf den Asus VG278HE bezogen haben sollte und du den Link als Beweis für deine Meinung liefern wolltest (Bildqualitätsvergleiche wären ja eigentlich sowieso schwachsinnig, da das ganze Farbbild vom Monitor des TEs verfälscht werden würde).
@ TE: Die Leistung deines zukunftigen Systems wird für WQHD absolut ausreichen. Crysis und BF3 wirst du zwar nicht auf Ultra spielen können. Hohe Einstellungen (aber kein Downsampling) sollten trotzdessen bei diesen Games drin sein. 
Bei Downsampling ergibt sich das Problem mit meinen Empfehlungen, dass ein Monitor bei einer gewissen Auflösung nur eine gewisse Bildwiederholfrequenz packt. Und sowohl WQHD, als auch 120/144hz sind zwar in ihren Auflösungen nicht das absolute Limit, derzeitig jedoch sozusagen meist sehr knapp bemessen, sodass bei beiden meist relativ wenig Luft für Downsampling ohne Herabsetzen der Bildwiederholfrequenz bleibt. 
In den beiden eventuell eintretenden Fällen (WQHD oder 144hz) wird jedoch sehr wenig Luft in aktuellen Hardwarekrachern bleiben, sodass sich Downsampling kaum lohnen würde (sonst geht es auf Kosten der Details oder der FPS und das ist dann auch nicht der Sinn an 144hz bzw. der besseren Schärfe von WQHD).
Welche Games/Genres zockst du denn am liebsten (bei Rennsimulationen, die etwas in die Jahre gekommen und veraltet sind, wäre Downsampling locker drin).


----------



## gulli969 (3. Juni 2013)

Also zocken will ich BF3/4 sowie Metro und auch ROME 2, ich würde die Sachen gerne in einer Auflösung von 3840 x 2160 spielen können! Welchen Monitor würdest du mir da empfehlen?
PS den 3d Kram brauch ich nicht, geht mir schon im Kino auf die nerven  und von Haus aus sollte der Monitor eine Auflösung von 2560x1440 haben


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. Juni 2013)

gulli969 schrieb:


> Also zocken will ich BF3/4 sowie Metro und auch ROME 2, ich würde die Sachen gerne in einer Auflösung von 3840 x 2160 spielen können! Welchen Monitor würdest du mir da empfehlen?
> PS den 3d Kram brauch ich nicht, geht mir schon im Kino auf die nerven  und von Haus aus sollte der Monitor eine Auflösung von 2560x1440 haben


 
3d Monitore werden zu 95% von Gamern gekauft, wegen den 144hz. Dadurch wirken Bewegungen deutlich flüssiger (vorausgesetzt du kommst in etwa Richtung 60fps oder mehr) und du kannst schneller reagieren.
Ein Monitor mit 2560x1440 und Downsampling? 
Selbst bei 2,25fachem Downsampling (1,5x1,5) wären das schon 8,3 Mio Pixel. Das ist das vierfache von FullHD! Das wird selbst in Crysis1 schon kritisch werden und mit Mods ins unspielbare gehen.


----------



## gulli969 (4. Juni 2013)

Na gut, dann lassen wir mal Downsampling außen vor, welche Monitor mit 2560x1440 auf 27 zoll inklsuive 144 hz würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. Juni 2013)

Es gibt noch keine Monitore mit 2560x1440 und 144hz. Entweder 2560x1440 und 60hz (IPS, PLS etc.), oder 1920x1080 und 144hz (ausschließlich TN).


----------



## gulli969 (4. Juni 2013)

WTF? was ne marktlücke -.- naja mir sind die 2560x1440 wichtiger


----------



## Coldhardt (4. Juni 2013)

Dann nimm den Dell U2713HM, ist ein klasse Monitor


----------



## gulli969 (4. Juni 2013)

Suche nach "Dell U2713HM" - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von     Linken oder Rechten?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. Juni 2013)

Puh...beide Monitore sind absolut identisch. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Seriennummer des günstigeren länger ist. 
Der günstigere wird zudem voraussichtlich einen Tag früher lieferbar sein...
Wo der genaue Unterschied ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Manche Shops lassen sich die Modelle auch von einem ausländischen Zulieferer liefern, aber das machen eigentlich nur die unprofessionellen...


----------

